# My little Gibson



## DH Farm (Oct 21, 2021)

Just for fun I thought I would show off my little Gibson. It's a 1947 super D, not too many out there. The loader was from a simplicity, and I swapped out the original Wisconsin for a single cylinder air cooled diesel. What a difference the engine makes, the old Wisconsin was plain wore out. And I wanted to be the only guy (that I know of) to have a Gibson diesel haha. I did the swap almost ten years ago. This is the first tractor I've ever bought. Handy little dude. Thought you guys might get a kick out of it.


----------



## Supa Dexta (May 28, 2014)

Thats just dandy. I've never seen one before, Give it a fresh coat of paint some day and you'll have a great little relic. (blasting and painting the rims would make a big difference to start)


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

That is adorable. It looks like it should be on the movie Cars.


----------

